# headset for a nemesis



## BPDunit90 (Aug 15, 2007)

I'm building up a Motobecane Nemesis frame. Anyone know what kind of headset this frame uses? I know it's a an internal 1 1/8. Thanks


----------



## simonton (Mar 11, 2007)

Given that info I would bet it a cane creek IS2 would work. Have you looked on the website?


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

wondering if you found out whether it's cane creek (IS) or Campy (hiddenset) specs. Not info on their site about it.


----------



## BPDunit90 (Aug 15, 2007)

I never found which kind of headset is used for the frame. I ended up purchasing a Blue T-12 frame instead of the Nemsis.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

*Calling BIkesdirect....*

I emailed bikesdirect to find out; they replied but said they didn't know the answer! Mike, these are the kinds of questions people on this board (generally knowledgeable enough to know that there are different kinds of headsets...) expect a company to know. Could you tell us?


----------

